

Zeus IDE - Version 3.97o Released - jussij
http://www.zeusedit.com/ze397o.html

======
jussij
Zeus is a language neutral programmer's editor/IDE for the Windows platform.

This latest version adds improvements for the ASP.Net, C#, Go and Perl
languages.

NOTE: Zeus is shareware, runs natively on the Windows platform and runs on
Linux using Wine.

Jussi Jumppanen

Author: Zeus IDE

